# Need a gaming laptop within 80,000



## perspex (Jun 12, 2013)

) What is your budget?
80,000 INR 2-3k increase-decrease is fine.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Any




3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Alienware,Asus,Msi
b. Dislike:acer,lenovo.


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Mainly Gaming
Other basic stuff(movies,surfing,college work etc.)


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
No preference


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Local purchase only(can't order online from abroad at all)
Preferably a company that can give support(if i need it) as i will be in manipal uni.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

^^
if you are gonna purchase locally, you only have three choices:
1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with *FullHD* display and GT650m (*Best choice but harder to find locally*)


Spoiler



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) with *HD* display and GT750m


Spoiler



Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


3. Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop with HD+ display and GT650m(Reportedly throttles and has overheating problems, also the graphics card is GDDR3, not GDDR5 like the other two )


Spoiler



Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


I would go with the first one if I were you... But, it's harder to find locally!!! 
Online links are provided only for you to check the specifications and not meant as sarcasm because of your inability to buy online!!!


----------



## perspex (Jun 12, 2013)

I meant as long as its in India i can order online, i meant that i can't ship it from abroad that's all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

I too would recommend Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with FullHD display and GT650m. Get it from Flipkart (quick). 
After buying add another 8GB DDR3 RAM (Check this one @ 3.7k). 
Also Y500 has an mSATA free slot. So add this 128GB SSD @ 10.3k.
Check this tutorial regarding installing mSATA SSD & copying OS to it.

To sum it up

Y50064.5kSSD10.3kRAM3.7kTotal78.5k


^^*This is the best gaming laptop available in India for 80k(with addons)*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

^ GT 650M for 80k 
LOL. 
@OP you will come to see some nVidia GT 7xxx equipped lappy soon.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ GT 650M for 80k
> LOL.
> @OP you will come to see some nVidia GT 7xxx equipped lappy soon.



Source???
This waiting game will go on for ever!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dell updated Alienware and Y500 750m is already out. 
IMHO GT 650 for 80k is joke.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dell updated Alienware and Y500 750m is already out.
> IMHO GT 650 for 80k is joke.



Gt 650 and 750 are the same


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dell updated Alienware and Y500 750m is already out.
> IMHO GT 650 for 80k is joke.



Sure hope you are right...
This companies neglect India so bad!!! 
Btw, updated Alienware available in India???
Never mind, just saw that they are coming soon in the Dell Website!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dell updated Alienware and Y500 750m is already out.
> IMHO GT 650 for 80k is joke.



The one I mentioned is the best available configuration presently available in India. I don't think there is hope for Y500 with FHD display & GT750M. 

As far as newer laptops are concerned, it will take atleast a month for companies to refresh their line up with Haswell processor & GT7xxM or 8xxxM GPU.



powerhoney said:


> Sure hope you are right...
> This *companies neglect India so bad!!!*
> Btw, updated Alienware available in India???
> Never mind, just saw that they are coming soon in the Dell Website!!!



That's true

Alienware for $1350 is great. But there is 0% chance that it will be priced ~75k(atleast). It would be 85k as was the previous M14x.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> The one I mentioned is the best available configuration presently available in India. I don't think there is hope for Y500 with FHD display & GT750M.
> 
> As far as newer laptops are concerned, it will take atleast a month for companies to refresh their line up with Haswell processor & GT7xxM or 8xxxM GPU.
> 
> ...


You sure? 
LINK


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You sure?
> LINK



But model number says it as 1366x768 resolution

Oh !! Flipkart also shows it as 1366x768...... Doubt cleared. Check the link


----------



## perspex (Jun 12, 2013)

my classes start from 19th july, so i have time till the 2nd week of july max. to buy the laptop. I didn't know that laptop gaming in india was in such a bad state, fml


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2013)

perspex said:


> my classes start from 19th july, so i have time till the 2nd week of july max. to buy the laptop. I didn't know that laptop gaming in india was in such a bad state, fml



You have no idea, dude...
It's more worse still in the underprivileged parts of India!!!


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I too would recommend Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with FullHD display and GT650m. Get it from Flipkart (quick).
> After buying add another 8GB DDR3 RAM (Check this one @ 3.7k).
> Also Y500 has an mSATA free slot. So add this 128GB SSD @ 10.3k.
> Check this tutorial regarding installing mSATA SSD & copying OS to it.
> ...





Hello Anupam,

this is Ekram here. A total newbie.

i just ordered my Y500 on flipkart today (the 1080p screen one).

I was very interested that I could put a SSD drive into the Y500.

I have gone through the steps in the link you mentioned, but I'm so inexperienced, I fear I'll mess up my system trying to install the SSD.

What I wanted to know was can I take it to the Lenovo service centre and get them to install this correctly?

Any other advice you have?

Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

Take it to Lenovo service centre & ask them to open it(opening the laptop is not so easy). Install the mSATA SSD. Close the laptop's back. Bring it back from service centre & do the software things yourself @ home.



perspex said:


> my classes start from 19th july, so i have time till the 2nd week of july max. to buy the laptop. I didn't know that laptop gaming in india was in such a bad state, fml



In India, presently GT750M is the best GPU we have under 1lakh(officially from branded manufacturers). But 750M is presently only present in Y500, which doesn't have FullHD screen as its 650M counter part. So Y500 with 650M seems to be the best option under 80k until n unless you can import an ASUS or other brand laptop from US or any other country.

I'll recommend waiting till 1st week of July. Start hunting & select a laptop in 2nd week of July.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Take it to Lenovo service centre & ask them to open it(opening the laptop is not so easy). Install the mSATA SSD. Close the laptop's back. Bring it back from service centre & do the software things yourself @ home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the comment by Flipkart in the link I posted in my last post ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Did you read the comment by Flipkart in the link I posted in my last post ?



Go that FK link, given in your link. Scroll down, you will see 1366x768 resolution

Flipkart guys were just reading the spec given in website earlier.......that's it. Users have reported that it's HD not FHD


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Did you read the comment by Flipkart in the link I posted in my last post ?



Check flipkart, they changed the description.


----------



## ekramcal (Jun 12, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Take it to Lenovo service centre & ask them to open it(opening the laptop is not so easy). Install the mSATA SSD. Close the laptop's back. Bring it back from service centre & do the software things yourself @ home.



Thanks Anupam


----------



## perspex (Jun 13, 2013)

So it looks like the lenovo y500 is actually the best, really good specs at its price. But idk if it's a typing error or not, on flipkart the GT650 model is 1080p and the GT750 model is 1366x768...like wtf? Also can you tell me what their service is like?

Plus, just out of curiosity, if you had to recommend in asus or msi, which model would you? maybe i can by some miracle convince my dad to get it from outside if it's really worth it and i get a much better rig at the same price.



powerhoney said:


> ^^
> 1. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with *FullHD* display and GT650m (*Best choice but harder to find locally*)



Why is the 650 a better choice than the 750 model? shouldn't the 750 be better? (bear with my ultra noob laptop exp.)

Sorry for so many questions but, how is the HP ENVY m6-1216tx? That also seems to have decent specs. and its the same price as the y500

OK F**K IT! Recommend me all possible laptops, if i have to get online it then it will have to be...i am not sacrificing gaming, i will kill an old man if i have to! Just make sure it's within 80,000 >.< some asus or msi will be good enough...or you guys will know best, just lemme know.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

perspex said:


> So it looks like the lenovo y500 is actually the best, really good specs at its price. But idk if it's a typing error or not, on flipkart the GT650 model is 1080p and the GT750 model is 1366x768...like wtf? Also can you tell me what their service is like?
> 
> Plus, just out of curiosity, if you had to recommend in asus or msi, which model would you? maybe i can by some miracle convince my dad to get it from outside if it's really worth it and i get a much better rig at the same price.
> 
> ...



Lenovo is trolling us. I think they are using India as dumping grounds for those laptops which they couldn't sell in US. Y500 with GT650M was actually launched with ELAN touchpad(problematic) in US in Nov. They changed it to Synaptics before 2013 started. But when Y500 came to India in late jan 2013, all stocks were having ELAN. Lenovo replaced the touchpad to Synaptics though, after a month for me.

Now it looks like new Y500 with 1366x768 display is not selling as price difference between HD n FHD is $50 only. So they brought it in India.

HP has not yet brought any of their laptop with FHD screen or GT650M, whereas they have it in US for <$1000.

Check new Alienware. Its shippng date is 2 July 2013 in US though. Costs $1350.

Others options available abroad are Lenovo Ideapad Y510p, ASUS G55VW, MSI GT60 shock & some others.

Note: All above options are 15.6" laptops


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 13, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I too would recommend Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) with FullHD display and GT650m. Get it from Flipkart (quick).
> After buying add another 8GB DDR3 RAM (Check this one @ 3.7k).
> Also Y500 has an mSATA free slot. So add this 128GB SSD @ 10.3k.
> Check this tutorial regarding installing mSATA SSD & copying OS to it.
> ...



+1 to this config..


----------



## perspex (Jun 13, 2013)

god, buying a laptop is such a pain in the ass >.<


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 13, 2013)

Get a Kick@ss rig then


----------



## perspex (Jun 13, 2013)

I already have a kick-ass rig, i can't take that all the way to college that's why need to settle for a laptop


----------



## sobhan06 (Jun 13, 2013)

MSI gaming aren't available in india rite ? Is there any place to get MSI in india ??
 what about servicing ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

sobhan06 said:


> MSI gaming aren't available in india rite ? Is there any place to get MSI in india ??
> what about servicing ??



You can get MSI in India using eBay International delivery


----------



## perspex (Jun 20, 2013)

lenovo gt650m flipkart is permanently discontinued.....ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2013)

Its too late now....... Start the waiting game


----------



## evilwit (Jun 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dell updated Alienware and Y500 750m is already out.
> IMHO GT 650 for 80k is joke.


is it available in india?if no,in how much time will it launch in india?what will be the expected price of a config of 2gb gddr5 gt750m graphics card,a good ram,and full hd display..thanks



pratyush997 said:


> ^ GT 650M for 80k
> LOL.
> @OP you will come to see some nVidia GT 7xxx equipped lappy soon.



in how much time????



powerhoney said:


> Sure hope you are right...
> This companies neglect India so bad!!!
> Btw, updated Alienware available in India???
> Never mind, just saw that they are coming soon in the Dell Website!!!


link please

sorry for hijacking the post but i have the same budget and requirements.so can you guys help me out too?
i have selected asus g75 vw but as you guys know its outdated with the ivy bridge processor. can you tell me when will the new model of asus g75 wil come out in thailand?its already out on gentechpc and xoticpc but i don't want to get in hassles of import duties...and is there any chances of launch of laptops with like build like 2gb gddr5 gt750 graphic ram,8 gb ram,full hd screen in india under rupees 85k if yes then in how time?i will be buying the the laptop in first or second week of august so if due to some reasons new models of laptops are not launched will asus g75vw full fill my requirements?i will use it for gaming...latest games in high setting ...thanks


----------

